# Max Mosley in S & M sex scandal



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

Weird.

From Autoblog


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

> Max Mosley in S & M sex scandal


Brought to you by McLaren paparazzis.

It's payback time.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Good bye Turd. :rofl:


.


----------



## mohrgan (Feb 25, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Good bye Turd. :rofl:
> 
> .


...and don't let the hooker hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Here is another link from the Telegraph

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/03/31/nmosley231.xml

I wonder if McLaren will be playing the video at their Technology Center?


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

http://jalopnik.com/tag/max-mosley-sex-video/

NSFW warning.

Who had been a bad bad boy?

role reverses

Who had been a bad bad girl?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Good bye Turd. :rofl:
> 
> .


Is he a teflon turd?:yikes:


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Someone's been hanging around the NYS government for a bit too long...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

If Formula 1 makes the one of the top stories on CNN International, it must be news! :rofl:

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/SPORT/04/03/pressure.mosley/index.html



.


----------

